# das X daran hindert, korrekt zu funktionieren



## Tömk

Guten Morgen!

Was bedeutet das blaue auf Spanisch?

"Falls WhatsApp Web dich benachrichtigt, dass du ein Netzwerk verwendest, das WhatsApp Web daran hindert, korrekt zu funktionieren, wende dich bitte an deinen Netzwerk-Administrator".

"que impide que WhatsApp Web funcione correctamente"; aber was bedeutet daran?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> que impide que WhatsApp Web funcione correctamente"; aber was bedeutet daran?



das WhatsApp Web "daran hindert", korrekt zu funktionieren
que impide a WhatsApp Web funcionar correctamente



Qué te parece ?
_*
*_


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> das WhatsApp Web "daran hindert", korrekt zu funktionieren
> que impide a WhatsApp Web funcionar correctamente
> 
> 
> 
> Qué te parece ?


Muy bien. Lo que no entiendo es lo que significa daran. Considero que es para hacer más énfasis a lo que se dice.


----------



## Tonerl

daran/Synonym:
hieran, dabei
ugs.: dran

das WhatsApp Web "hieran/dabei/dran" hindert, korrekt zu funktionieren
 que impide ("en esto/en ello") a WhatsApp Web funcionar correctamente

Espero que esta breve explicación te haya servido de ayuda!?
*


*


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tömk,

Ich versuche auch mal mein Glück mit einer Erklärung.


Tömk said:


> das WhatsApp Web daran hindert, korrekt zu funktionieren


Wenn _hindern_ in der Bedeutung von "etwas verhindern" (impedir algo) gebraucht wird, *verlangt* es *eine Präposition*: _jemanden *an* etwas hindern_.
Wenn man einen Nebensatz (oración subordinada) bildet, wird der Präposition *an* ein_ *da* _vorangestellt (und weil _an_ mit einem Vokal beginnt, wird noch ein "r" eingefügt) --> _*daran*_

_Er hindert mich *an* der Ausführung meines Plans. --> Er hindert mich dar*an*, meinen Plan auszuführen
_
Wörter wie _dabei_, _daran_, _dadurch_, _davon_, _darüber_ werden Präpositionaladverbien oder auch Pronominaladverbien genannt.
Es gibt diese auch als Präpositionen mit vorangestelltem "wo": _wobei_, _woran_, _wodurch_, _wovon_, _worüber._

Un saludo.


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> das WhatsApp Web "hieran/dabei/dran" hindert, korrekt zu funktionieren
> que impide ("en esto/en ello") a WhatsApp Web funcionar correctamente


 Ich fürchte, dass dieser Erklärungsversuch leider nicht funktioniert.  Das Spanische hat leider kein Pendant zu diesem "daran" (weder "en esto" noch "en ello" passt). Das muss man einfach ausführlich erklären, wie das osa_menor mit ihrer wunderbaren Erklärung getan hat. Ich hoffe, dass damit bei Tömk der Groschen fällt.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Ich fürchte, dass dieser Erklärungsversuch leider nicht funktioniert



Ich hoffe auch, dass Tömk das jetzt besser versteht, denn meine Erklärung war - wie du richtig erkannt hast - ein Versuch, der gut gemeint war !

Gruß


----------



## Tömk

Hallo Tonerl, osa_menor und elroy,

jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe, Eure Erklärungen und alle Eure Beispielsätze! 

daran: en ello/en esto 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## elroy

Tömk said:


> daran: en ello/en esto


 Nein!

Erstens: Die deutsche Präposition "an" entspricht nicht unbedingt der spanischen Präposition "en", das hängt vom Kontext ab.

Zweitens: "daran" entspricht _nur_ _dann_ der Konstruktion [Präposition + Objekt] im Spanischen, wenn es sich auf etwas *vorher Gesagtes/Geschriebenes/Erwähntes *zurückbezieht, *nicht* aber (wie hier), wenn es einen Infinitivsatz oder Nebensatz *einleitet*. 

Weiteres Beispiel:

Ich erinnere mich *an* deinen Geburtstag. - Me acuerdo *de* tu cumpleaños. 
Letztes Jahr hast du eine Geschichte erzählt, aber ich erinnere mich nicht *daran* [an die Geschichte]. = El año pasado contaste un cuento, pero no me acuerdo *de él* [del cuento].
Ich werde mich *daran* erinnern, den Brief zu schicken. = Me acordaré *de* enviar la carta. 
Ich erinnere mich *daran*, dass du Übersetzer bist. = Me acuerdo *de* que eres traductor.


----------

